# 7 string 24 fret blank fretboard diagrams?



## ncfiala (Jun 18, 2012)

Anybody know where I can get free printable 7 string 24 fret blank fretboard diagrams on the internetz? Preferably with a bunch (like 7) per page. Thanks


----------



## JStraitiff (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/fretfind2d/

Make one there with whatever you want and then save it as an image and then crop and print as many as you want.

Im not sure if you're looking for them as like chord charts or an actual diagram but that should work for ya. If you ARE looking for chord chart types then the common practice is to use a standard one which is only about 5 frets and then note what the position is.

Also i see you've been unbanned..


----------



## ncfiala (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks. 

I was only banned for a week and that was a long time ago. I just haven't been on since I'm trying to not spend too much time on forums. I'm still not sure of the logic behind why I was banned, but I don't give a fuck. I kind of like being banned once in a while. Then I can't waste too much time on forums. I guess I'm too used to the other forum I frequent. You can say anything over there and not get banned most of the time.

I'm probably gonna get banned for this post.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 18, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> Also i see you've been unbanned..



How about you keep this on topic. Got it?


----------

